# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  قال مرهف

## مرهف

*لا يتذكر الحكام العرب تاريخ بلدانهم الا لحظات سقوطهم
..
القلم مثل الورد ايضاً يزبل
..
الحب نهر مصيره الجفاف
..
الزواج هو  إحدي فصول العمر مثل الربيع تنتظر مجيئه لتحتفل به
..
التعاسة هي عندما تنظر لوجوه الاخرين وتجدها عابسة
..
السعادة هي أن تجد من يهتم بك
..
الخبث ان تحاول استلاب سعادة الأخرين
..
السياسة هي اناء يحوي داخله طعام متعفن
..
الانتهازية هي ان تنتظر اللحظة المناسبة للإعتداء علي حرمات صديقك
..
أكتب اليوم حتي ولو لم يقرأ لك أحد غداً ستجد من يهتم
..
تأمل جيداً  فيمن حولك علك تجد من يشبهك
..
لن يستطيع كائن من كان إجبارك علي ما تكره الا اذا رغبت
..
دائماً احتفظ بنسخة من أول حديث دار بينك وبين صديقك
..
لا تتسرع بالرد علي من بادرك العداء حاول ان تحول عدائه لصداقة
..
لا تقرأ وترحل 
:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
ضع بصمتك هنا ...
:ICON51:
...

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*




الزواج هو إحدي فصول العمر مثل الربيع تنتظر مجيئه لتحتفل به







عرفتوه كيف ؟ :21:
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					



عرفتوه كيف ؟ :21:



 تنصتنا عليكم وسمعنا الهمس
:263:
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					



عرفتوه كيف ؟ :21:



 نسيت ان اقول لك
اللذة هي ان تكتب دون تجربة
:fgf2:
...

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

نسيت ان اقول لك

اللذة هي ان تكتب دون تجربة
:fgf2:
...



هذه لذة ناقصة تنقصها التجربة وتذوق اللذة :1251:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بالمناسبة افتح تلفونك الماسورة :584:
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لا تتسرع بالرد علي من بادرك العداء حاول ان تحول عدائه لصداقة
كلام ذي الفل لله درك الاخ الكريم مرهف صباحك زين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كالعادة روائع نادرة لايجلبها الا واحد اروع منها
اسمه مرهف
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*لايك .....  السياسة هي اناء يحوي داخله طعام متعفن   !!!
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*لا يتذكر الحكام العرب تاريخ بلدانهم الا لحظات سقوطهم
100 ال 100

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*..
أكتب اليوم حتي ولو لم يقرأ لك أحد غداً ستجد من يهتم
..
حتما ستجد من يهتم
*

----------


## مرهف

*اشكركم علي المرور لكم تحياتي واشواقي
تخريمة:
يا طارق تلفوني لم يغلق ابداً
وقد ودعنا عهد المواسير لكن جوالي يشكو من قلة الفئران
أقصد الرصيد
:1251:

...
*

----------


## senba

*يا مرهف ربنا يذيد فى رهافتك السمحة دى ها ها ها وكتر خيرك كتير
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

 
عرفتوه كيف ؟ :21:



 


سؤال وجيه جداً و برئ كمان
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*




لا تقرأ وترحل 
:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
ضع بصمتك هنا ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

*

----------

